# Space Wolves vs Chaos Daemons



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

I have not had a chance to play against the new Demons codex. Can anyone who plays Space Wolves give me a run down of what I need to watch for. Does the stock Rune Priest, Grey Hunters, Long Fangs with extras thrown in still do well against them? Does one god seem to be more popular than another? I know that they are doing well in the tourny scene, what makes them strong and what do we have in our options to counter them?


----------



## Emperor's Wolf (Jun 10, 2013)

Deleted content from another site -G


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

You do a excellent job of cut/paste from another website. I am working at getting a discussion going on the subject with these threads. Do you have personal experience playing SW vs Demons?


----------



## Emperor's Wolf (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh I m sorry. I Just wanted to help you the best possible. Because it helped me Greatly for my Games! But Thank you I will remember that for next time  I m new here. 

Well Personally I realized that miss launchers like 4 of them 5 is better. Its a nice hard hitting group. 

ALso I ended the posts saying it was from the space wolf site just in case you missed.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Aye welcome to the site,

Do you have issues with the DS mechanic of Demons putting them in your backfield?

I ran into this problem during 5th ed, a demon player put 3 units into the backfield behind terrain and then assaulted with them the following turn.


----------

